# Cleaning/Oiling Questions



## rahlquist (Nov 29, 2007)

Well my wife got my my fathers day gift early. Its the S&W M&P 40 I have been drooling over for months. So this leads me to the inevitable care questions. Any thoughts, comments, recommendations, for the initial cleaning of the factory protective oil and ongoing care? Any particular things I should avoid? 

Thanks!


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Read the book that came with it and do what they advise. The good folks at S&W who made the thing are going to know how to keep it functioning its best.


----------



## rahlquist (Nov 29, 2007)

kev74 said:


> Read the book that came with it and do what they advise. The good folks at S&W who made the thing are going to know how to keep it functioning its best.


LOL The book says follow the instructions with your cleaning kit. Seriously no brand recommendations at all. The only specific warning is not to used anything ammonia based.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

In that case...

Field strip the gun and try and get all of the factory grease off of the frame, slide and barrel. Either an old toothbrush or a patch with some cleaning solvent should cut through the grease nicely. Then run a bore brush through the barrel and follow it with a patch with solvent, then some clean patches until they come out clean. Then wipe everything down with a clean rag to get all the solvent off it.

After everything is nice and clean, put a bit of oil on anything that looks like it moves or could rust. Then reassemble the gun, rack the slide a few times and wipe off the excess oil. After you do it a few times, you'll get the hang of which bits can use more oil and what can use less.

I hope this helps.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

rahlquist said:


> LOL The book says follow the instructions with your cleaning kit. Seriously no brand recommendations at all. The only specific warning is not to used anything ammonia based.


I just looked over the M&P Pistol Manual from the S&W site and it offers A LOT of information on the subject of caring for your gun. As far as brand recommendations for cleaning products, I use Hoppes and Break-Free.

Congrats on the Fathers Day gift! :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Just to add you may want to disassemble the mags and give them a good initial cleaning and lube as well.


----------



## rahlquist (Nov 29, 2007)

unpecador said:


> I just looked over the M&P Pistol Manual from the S&W site and it offers A LOT of information on the subject of caring for your gun.


It does give a fairly thorough explantion fo tear down and cleaning as well as the warning about cleaning off the initial protectant. Though it could still be more geared twoard a more novice user.


> As far as brand recommendations for cleaning products, I use Hoppes and Break-Free.


That was exactly what I was looking for. I didnt want to have a problem with gummy oil down the road somewhere and come on here looking for an easy way to clean it off to have someone say "WHAT?!? You used Uncle Bubba Boondocks gun oil on a M&P? That was stupid!"

Yes, when I ask a question, its ok to treat me like the village idiot I dont offend easy.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

rahlquist said:


> It does give a fairly thorough explantion fo tear down and cleaning as well as the warning about cleaning off the initial protectant. Though it could still be more geared twoard a more novice user.
> 
> That was exactly what I was looking for. I didnt want to have a problem with gummy oil down the road somewhere and come on here looking for an easy way to clean it off to have someone say "WHAT?!? You used Uncle Bubba Boondocks gun oil on a M&P? That was stupid!"
> 
> Yes, when I ask a question, its ok to treat me like the village idiot I dont offend easy.


You definitely don't want to use Uncle Bubba Boondocks Gun Oil! That stuff is horrible! :smt033

Hoppes for cleaning and Mobile 1 Synthetic for lube (yes, car oil) on my guns.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

I use Hoppes solvent, break free, gun scrubber, and rem oil. They are my most used products. 

I have always left the factory grease in place until it came off from cleaning (after having shot a few hundred rounds). There is a reason why it is there in my opinion....and in the manufacturers opinion.

Just my $.02


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

mike#9 said:


> There is a reason why it is there in my opinion....and in the manufacturers opinion.


Yeah, to prevent the gun from corroding during the months it takes from the time it's manufactured until it ends up at the dealer's until it is purchased. Just like new cars have that funny white "paper" all over them until they arrive at the dealership. They don't want the product damaged.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Todd said:


> Yeah, to prevent the gun from corroding during the months it takes from the time it's manufactured until it ends up at the dealer's until it is purchased. Just like new cars have that funny white "paper" all over them until they arrive at the dealership. They don't want the product damaged.


It seems like it helps initial break-in too. I have always gotten some metal shavings in every one of my weapons during first break-in. It is minor and just little shavings.....but to me, the grease seems to be there for extra lubrication for situations like that. I may be wrong, but it seems that with the possibility for normal metal shaving/metal loss during break-in..........you would want a little beefier lubricant. You know what I mean...???

I am into car and motorcycle racing...and when a new motor is put together, proper lubrication is key to assure proper break-in. The same happens within an engine in terms of the metal wearing together. You need to change oil after the first heat cycle of the engine. There will be metal shavings in the oil...which shows that the metal is rubbing and the tolerances are being set. Oil should be changed again after the first 50 miles or so.

Although different....I associate metal against metal break-in to be fairly similar.

Again, more than likely I am dead wrong.....this is just my experience.


----------



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

I use Hoppes and Rem-oil and never had any problems so far...


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Don't over clean your M&P. With good ammo it will not let you down.


----------

